# Baby Timothy has arrived!



## Jaq (Sep 23, 2003)

Baby Timothy Oliver arrived on Monday evening, weighing 8lb1oz - 3 weeks early, a little bruised around the face but perfect to us   We are over the moon and just so, so grateful to our wonderful surro Dawn - she was a real star.
Now tired but very, very happy  

Love Jaq


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hi jaq

Congratulations on the birth of your son Timothy Oliver - enjoy every min

hugs

Mez
xxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*










Welcome to the world
Timothy Oliver
You have made so many people so happy

Love Jo
x x x









*​


----------



## lisabelle (Nov 14, 2005)

Welcome to the world ickle Timothy Oliver!!!!!!  Wot a lovely early Christmas present.  Congratulations to you all.  How wonderful  

Love lisa x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS ON THE BIRTH OF TIMOTHY

WELCOME TO THE WORLD LITTLE MAN  

          ​


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Jaq - what wonderful news !!!

Enjoy every minute with your little baby boy !!

T xx


----------



## crownmum (Jul 18, 2004)

Hi Jaq

Many congratulations!


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Many Congratulations Jaq and DH  

  Welcome to the World Timothy!  ​
Love .. Belinda x


----------



## Bria (Nov 3, 2005)

Congratulations   I'm so pleased for you all, welcome to the world baby Timothy


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Congratulations Jaq and dh !!!  How wonderful - A son just in time for Christmas 

Enjoy your first Christmas as a Mummy and Daddy !!

Love
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Congratulations
on the safe 
arrival of
Timothy Oliver!
    
Congratulations to the new Mummy and Daddy!

Marie, Mark and Ethan xx ​


----------



## sk (Dec 6, 2004)

Lovely news Jaq, really pleased for you all
love 
karen x x


----------



## Freckles (Sep 10, 2004)

That's got to be the best Xmas pressie one person could give to another!

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## EJJB (Mar 18, 2005)

Congratulations Jaq and Simon.
Wonderful news.
EJJB
  x


----------



## Danuna (Apr 27, 2005)

Yeaaaaah!  Well done!  Any prawn pictures yet?  Congratulations on your new family.


----------



## Jaq (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi guys

Thanks for all the lovely messages, we are doing really well and looking forward to Timothy's first visit from Santa   (though he already has more cute clothes than Simon!!).

Just wanted to wish you all a VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A FAB NEW YEAR -  may 2007 be the year your dreams come true  

Love Jaq

PS I will try to get some piccies for you Danuna, but having trouble typing coherently let alone trying to fathom out uploading photos lol!


----------

